
Friends of AT&T Want New Digital Dead Zones - rosser
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bruce-kushnick/comments-from-the-front-f_b_2755612.html
======
anigbrowl
This is unusually good reporting (far better than I expect from the HP), and
well worth a read.

